# NT zu schwach?



## computertod (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe heute meine neue gebrauchte Geforce 7950GX2 bekommen

Problem: wenn ich meinen Rechner starte komm ich bis in Windows, dort läufts dann bis CPU-Z lädt, dann macht mein Rechner nen Neustart und die Festplatten tun auch neu starten
Eine HDD abgeklemmt, CPU @ Standardtakt gestellt im bios alles auf Auto hab icdh schon Probiert.
Von daher denke ich dass das problem bei meinem NT zu suchen ist, und ja, ich hab immer noch mein Gutes LC Power mit 550W( LC6550GP)

restliches Sys:
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 1,8Ghz, Oced @2,4Ghz
ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2
2x1GB Aeneon DDR2-667
Creative SoundBlaster Live! 5.1
meine 2 Seagate HDDs
LC Power 550W

Stromstecker sind alle drin, GPU hat im Idle 60/65°C

die Sufu hab ich benutzt, aber nichts passendes gefunden

mfg computertod


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2009)

jo könnte daran liegen teste mal von nem kumpel ein anderes


----------



## computertod (17. Juli 2009)

könnte etwas schwer werden ein anderes zu besorgen, aber ich schau ob ich eins auftreib


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2009)

Joop LC-Dreck kennen wir liegt 99,99999% am Netzteil !

das 550 W ist eigentlich höhstens ein 300W teil , die labeln leider etwas hoch 

wenn du keine Kohle hast :

Topower SilentEZ 400W 

besser 
Arctic Cooling 550R
SilverPower SS-500
Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn mit der Alten alles läuft und mit deiner Neuen nicht. Kanns nur am NT oder an der Graka selbst liegen. Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern aber an und würde den Fehler auch erst mal beim NT suchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> Von daher denke ich dass das problem bei meinem NT zu suchen ist, und ja, ich hab immer noch mein Gutes LC Power mit 550W( LC6550GP)


Jep, auf jeden Fall.
Und nimm mal die Übertaktung raus...


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juli 2009)

stelle bei deinem Pc mal alles auf standart und gucke obs läuft, aber die vermutung zum NT hin wird wohl oder übel stimmen!
Sorry


----------



## Ston3 (18. Juli 2009)

Hol dir lieber das Gut und Günstig GAMERSWARE - Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt NEAC-003


----------



## computertod (18. Juli 2009)

ich schon alles auf Standardtakt gestellt, dass es an meinem NT liegt hab ich mir schon fast gedacht
wenn ich auf Standardtakt bin komm ich in Windoof, kann auch arbeiten, Furmark hab ich testweise auch mal laufen lassen, lief auch ganz gut, nur hab ich es nach kurzer wieder beendet, weil eine GPU schon bei 80° C war
wenn ich allerdings z.B. Burnout Paradise starte komm ich bis zum Ladebalken und der Rechner stürzt ab


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2009)

dann spiel da nicht zuviel mit dem LC rum 

übrigens toller User name XD


----------



## computertod (19. Juli 2009)

also, jetz is alles @ stock
Aquamark 3 läuft Problemlos durch, 3D Mark 06 hängt sich beim 1. CPU Test auf, unter Windows kann ich ganz normal arbeiten, nur unter 3D Anwendungen eben nicht
Win 7 kann ich nur im Abgesichterten Modus starten


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

so, hab mir gerade ein Testnetzteil besorgt, ein techsolo 730W(taugt das was?)
werds heute abend mal testen


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> techsolo 730W(taugt das was?)



Nein, das ist wohl noch schlimmer als das LC Power 

lg
ghost


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2009)

Igitt techsolo , das dümpelt  irgendwo mit LC-Power , SL-500, Xilence, Trust und dem ganzen anderen schrott auf dem gleichen Haufen.

Wer seine Hardware nicht mag XD, von einem Schrott Netzteil zum anderen , der Username ist wohl Program 

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610152

übrigens sieht euch mal das  PDF zum NT an 

heise online-Preisvergleich: Techsolo TP-730, 730W ATX 2.3 / Deutschland


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juli 2009)

ich vermisse Combined-Angaben, aktuelle Anschlüsse und ne aktive PFC
=> Bei dem Preis: Tu dir den Dreck nicht an.

Zum Testen kann es vllt grad noch gehen, wenns kostenlos war. Vllt auch nicht.


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

zum testen muss es mal herhalten, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin kommt ein Be Quiet oder so


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juli 2009)

Statt Bequiet gibts auch bessere Hersteller, aber dass kann man ja später noch durchkauen.
Ich hoff, das NT bleibt ganz, respektive reißt nicht den computer in den Tod.


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2009)

> Ich hoff, das NT bleibt ganz, respektive reißt nicht den computer in den Tod.



würde ich auch sagen , neben bei hat das teil nur einPCIe Stecker wie will er damit die GX2 betreiben ? Mit Adaptern würde ich da nicht fummeln , der Hersteller hat nicht ohne grund nur einen drangemacht  

du hättest lieber ein SilverPower SS-500 gekauft, soviel teurer ist es auch nett!

na ja viel Glück , das wirst du brauchen!


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Juli 2009)

730 Watt bei nur einem PCI-E Anschluss, Passiv PFC - Die Technik, auf die schon unsere Väter vertrauten.^^

Wenn die Schutzschaltungen so gut sind, wie das Gesamtkonzept, bzw. wenn es überhaupt welche gibt, würde ich schon mal den Feuerlöscher bereitstellen.

Ich habe hier übrigens noch 3 LC-Power Netzteile von Freunden rumliegen, alle mindestens mit 420 Watt ausgezeichnet. Die kann ich Dir gerne zum Testen zuschicken. Ich kann Dir versprechen, damit kannst Du den Fehler sogar beim Standardbetrieb hervorrufen.^^


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

*hust*
730 Watt für nicht mal 30€
*hust*

Muss man mehr sagen?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2009)

Hej Leute habe mal eine Frage in bezug zum NT, will deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Also folgendes habe das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W, so dort wo der 20 bzw. 24 Pin Stecker aus dem NT kommt ist ja noch ein Kabel dabei was wie ein Lüfter anschluss aussieht. Das soll glaube ich zum NT Überwachen sein könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ich weis nicht wo es hin kommt und für was es eigentlich gedacht ist währe froh wenn es mir jemand erklären kann, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Das ist dazu gedacht die Drehzahl des NT Lüfters über das Board auszulesen. Den Stecker kannst du auf einem Lüfteranschluss am Board anstecken.

lg
ghost


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist dazu gedacht die Drehzahl des NT Lüfters über das Board auszulesen. Den Stecker kannst du auf einem Lüfteranschluss am Board anstecken.
> 
> lg
> ghost



O.K. dann Danke ich schon mal für die Info. Wie sieht es aus kann ich dann auch die Lüfterdrehzahlen die am NT angeschlossen sind dann auch auslesen, dort wo man die Lüfter anstecken kann damit wenn der PC aus ist und dann immernoch 5 MIN. Nachge kühlt wird und brauche ich dazu ein passendes Programm. Liest er nur die vom NT aus und die anderen nicht oder auch die am NT angeschlossen sind währe froh wenn ich noch diese Info bekommen würde sorry für die schreibweise ist aber schwer zu erklären, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Nein die Lüfterdrehzahlen der angeschlossenen können nicht ausgelesen werden. 

lg
ghost


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein die Lüfterdrehzahlen der angeschlossenen können nicht ausgelesen werden.
> 
> lg
> ghost



Na ja egal trozdem danke, lohnt es sich überhaupt ihn an zu schliese oder ist es schwachsinnig den das NT regelt sich ja von selbst. Ist es überhaupt mit jedem Mobo kompatibel wenn nicht habe das Asus P5N-D 750SLI. Das währe es auch dann und Danke noch mal für die Infos denn nicht mal meine PC Firma des vertrauens konnte es mir beantworten obwohl sie nur mit Be Quiet arbeiten wahr schon komisch. O.K. dann komme ich zum schluss währe froh wenn du mir noch diese Antwort beantworten könntest nicht das, dass Mobo abkackt oder sowas, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

Anschließen kann man den Stecker an jedem Board 
Aber bringen tuts eigentlich nix, außer man ist ein Kontrollfreak^^
Ich hab meinen auch nicht angeschlossen da ich nicht so viel Kabel im Rechner rumfliegen haben will.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Anschließen kann man den Stecker an jedem Board
> Aber bringen tuts eigentlich nix, außer man ist ein Kontrollfreak^^
> Ich hab meinen auch nicht angeschlossen da ich nicht so viel Kabel im Rechner rumfliegen haben will.



Na dann ist ja gut also Danke noch mal, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

so, NT probiert, wurde ein wenig besser, konnte immerhin Battlefield 1942 Singleplayerdemo auf Standard zocken
andere Games hab ich nich probiert, Burnout Paradise aber läuft immer noch nicht

@poiu
die Karte hat nur 1x6 Pin anschluss ...
und das NT war ja auch umsonst, bzw. nur zum testen
geht morgen wieder zum Händler




			
				Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Statt Bequiet gibts auch bessere Hersteller, aber dass kann man ja später noch durchkauen.


...


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich wieder flüssig bin kommt ein Be Quiet *oder so*


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juli 2009)

Immerhin weißt du jetzt, wo der Fehler zu suchen ist und welches NT du dir nicht anschaffen solltest.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2009)

Also kann dir Be Quiet nur empfehlen und Arbeite schon lange mit diesen NT´s habe ja auch ein anspruchsvolles System mit ner 280GTX Übertaktet und nen Quad Core 9550 auch Übertaktet und habe bis jetzt noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt ist zwar nur ein 550W NT aber darauf kommts nicht an sondern auf die 12V Leitungen und ihre Stromstärken und ist vollkommen ausreichend, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

da fällt mir ein Sprichwort ein: Billig muss man sich leisten können.
btw. sind eig. 3V auf der 3,3V schiene normal?
war zumindest beim techsolo so, beim LC Power siehts besser aus


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2009)

nehmen wir an das dein Tool das richtig ausgelesen hat , dann spricht das sehr für die Qulität des Netzteils 

denn die  3,3V, 5V, &12V schienen dürfen laut Norm nur +/- 5% abweichen !


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

beim LC Power is alles im Rahmen

jetzt gehts zur Kaufberatung:
ich denk ma 550W sollte ich schon wieder nehmen, aber Welcher Herrsteller?

mfg computertod


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2009)

nebenbei kannst du mal von dem Techsolo die UL Nr posten , das ist bei dem Bild zB  E134014 

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4341/ulnummerhd8.jpg

solange du kein mega Sli vor hast reichen 400-500W 

Arctic Cooling 550R
SilverPower SS-500
Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Tagan Superrock 500W
Cougar Power 400W

usw 

wieviel willst ausgeben?

Edit PCIe Stecker ,  hab mich vorhin geirrt dachte du hast eine 9800 GX2 nicht 7950GX2


----------



## Ston3 (20. Juli 2009)

Sind beide nicht schlecht
GAMERSWARE - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt NECM-026
GAMERSWARE - Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt NECS-001


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

zum Ausgeben: sollte möglichst billig sein, meine Mutter regt sich eh immer auf, wenn ich mir irgendwas kaufe, und über 50€ wirds meist happig
Kabelmanagement ist erwünscht

@poiu
das NT is schon wieder eingepackt, und hab auch KB das teil wieder auszupacken
SLI hab ich nich vor, will nur 7950GX2 betreiben


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2009)

Die Drei sind sehr günstig 
Arctic Cooling 550R
SilverPower SS-500
Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland das ist die billig variante des Cougar 400W

zähne knirrschend das 
ToPower SilentEZ 400W ATX 2.3 (TOP-400SE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
kaufe aber bitte nicht schlechter als das Topower und ja, das reicht selbst für eine HD4870


----------



## computertod (20. Juli 2009)

also für ein Netzteil kann ich aber schon, wenns was vernünftiges is, bis 80€ ausgeben
und wie gesagt, Kabelmanagement wäre erwünscht


----------



## poiu (20. Juli 2009)

dann nimmt das 
Cooler MASter Silent Pro M500
Cougar CM 550 
NesteQ E²CS ECS 5001 500W


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juli 2009)

Nüja, ich hätt ne Idee, wie du an ein VX550W relativ günstig herankommen würdest *g* (inklusive Versand weniger als Neupreis)
hätte natürlich kein KM, aber wenns billiger ist?


----------



## computertod (21. Juli 2009)

das Cooler Master und das Cougar sehen ja schon sehr interessant aus, nur muss ich warten biss ich wieder flüssig bin, wahrscheinlich ab nächster Woche

@Kreisverkehr
rück mal genauere Infos raus


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Juli 2009)

Och, die Tage wollt ich hier nen Thread aufmachen und mein VX550W verkaufen-


----------



## computertod (21. Juli 2009)

@ Kreisverkehr
wie alt is das teil? Rechnung? usw.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Juli 2009)

Rechnung müsst ich suchen, genaues Datum kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kaufjahr ist 2008, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Habs in einem stinknormalen Karton geliefert bekommen, also keine schicke Verpackung. Hat aber bisher funktioniert.

e:/ Ja, das mit der Rechnung is so ne Sache.... Nicht bei den Rechnungen für Hardware dabei^^
Wie die 5-Jahres-Garantie von Corsair ausschaut, bin ich mir auch grad nicht sicher, ob die Rechnung überhaupt gebraucht wird, bzw. obs nur über die Seriennummer geregelt wird.


----------



## computertod (21. Juli 2009)

ah ok, Preisangabe haste nicht gemacht

BTT: ich hab gerade mal meine alte Graka, also die 7600GT eingebaut, und jetzt komm ich nichmal ins Windows, auch im Abgesicherten Modus nich
dann is LC Power wohl endgültig RIP


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Juli 2009)

Ja, jein. Preisvorstellung hab ich mir nur indirekt gemacht, da das NT neu für 68€ ohne Versand den Besitzer wechselt. Das Alter dürfte eigentlich etwas mehr als 1 Jahr sein, schätze auf 1,2 Jahre-


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2009)

Habe auch was Interesantes gefunden, das Corsair HX 520W ATX2.2 (CMPSU-520HX) billigster Anbieter 77,44€ und es ist von PCGH als eins der besten Netzteilen seiner Klasse bewertet, obwohl es schon etwas Älter wahr als die anderen Kontrahenten wahr es immer noch Testsieger. Also es hat alles was du brauchst vorallem dein gewünschter Kabelmanagement. Schau einfach mal unter Preisvergleich da kannst du ja angeben wieviel Watt, Kabelmanagement und Hersteller. Dann kannst du ja mal die Preise und NT´s vergleichen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## computertod (22. Juli 2009)

also, ich hab mir das alles so angeschaut und ich tendier zum Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W, es sei denn "Kreisverkehr" rückt noch nen Preisvorschlag raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Das Cooler Master Silent Pro ist ein gutes Netzteil. Das kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## computertod (22. Juli 2009)

@quanti
schön auch mal was positives zu hören 
jetzt muss ich nur warten, bis ich wieder flüssig bin


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur warten, bis ich wieder flüssig bin


 
Dann viel Glück, dass du schnell flüssig wirst.


----------



## computertod (22. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann viel Glück, dass du schnell flüssig wirst.



nein, nicht das flüssig, was du jetzt wieder denkst 
wobei, das könnte ich auch mal wieder brauchen 

jemand zufällig geld zu verschenken, dass ich schnell wieder flüssig werde?


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2009)

so, ich hab gestern mal testhalber mein Netzteil an meinen Haisl-PC gehängt und da gehts (ja ich weis, der braucht maximal die hälfte strom)
dann hab ich testweise mal Win 7 im abgesichteren Modus gestartet, im normalen kommt immer ein bluescrenn, und denn nvidia Treiber und bei gelegenheit auch den nicht funktionierenden Creative Treiber rausgeschmissen. Dann hab ich wieder im normalen Modus gestartet und siehe da es geht, also gleich wieder den nvidia Treiber installiert und neugestartet - wieder Bluescreen.
Allerdings steht im Bluescreen was von nvdisplay.dll (oder .sys) also denke ich es liegt unter Win 7 ein Treiber Problem vor.
Unter XP komm ich nichmal zum anmelden und der Abgesicherte startet iwie auch nich.
die CPU läuft atm mit 900Mhz


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juli 2009)

Hast du die Treiber "nur" deinstalliert, oder noch ein Zusatzprogramm wie z.B. DriverSweeper laufen lassen, um die Treiber auch wirklich restlos zu entfernen? Mit dem Programm kannst du sowohl die Grafik- als auch die Soundtreiber restlos entfernen. Probier das mal aus, vielleicht sind e ja die Treiberreste, die Probleme machen.
Was sagt denn eigentlich die Ereignisanzeige zu den Abstürzen?


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2009)

nur deinstalliert
Ereignisanzeige muss ich mal schauen, hab mir jetzt mal für XP 32bit und 7 64bit den neuesten Treiber gesaugt und werd den mal probieren, war glaub ich der 190.38


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juli 2009)

Mach auch mal mit DriverSweeper die Treiberreste weg, nachdem du die Treiber deinstalliert hast.


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2009)

ich hab jetzt den Treiber deinstalliert, Driver Cleaner Pro drüber laufen lassen, neugestartet, 190.38 Treiber installiert, neu gestartet - Bluescreen: nvlddmkm.sys
iwie schnall ich nich ganz, was die ereignisanzeige von mir will


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht genug Strom bekommt, der Treiber deswegen als erstes abschmiert, liegt es immer noch am Netzteil und nicht am Grafiktreiber.^^


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2009)

jo, einleuchtend


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2009)

so, hab gerade wieder Probiert
hab meine alte Graka wieder eingebaut, win 7 gestartet, treiber installiert und alles läuft einwandfrei.
dann wollte ich XP starten, da komm ich aber weder in den abgesicherten Modus als in den normalen Modus (was aber wahrscheinlich eine Windowsgeschichte is) Grund: die Festplatte schaltet sich ab, bevor ich mich anmelden kann und dann wieder neustart
dann hab ich wieder 7 gestartet und weils da stabil läuft erstmal Burnout Paradise und dann GTR2 Demo @ Full Details und Voller Auflösung bei ~40Fps gezockt


----------



## usopia (21. August 2009)

@poiu: du hast hier schon öfter das *"Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W"* empfohlen. Kannst du noch was zur Lautstärke dieses NTs sagen? Ich suche ein relativ leises Netzteil für den Zweit-PC...
thx


----------



## poiu (21. August 2009)

das "Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W" ist Baugleich mit dem Cougar Power 400W hat aber intern etwas günstigere Komponeten 85° anstatt 105° Elkos usw 

somit kannst du dir mal die  Lesertest hier des Cougar ansehen links findest du bei mir , im Cougar 700CM test. ich kenne nur das große Cougar CM700 und einige ältere HEC zB das Windmill 400W .

wenn du das geld hast nimm gleich das Cougar  , viel schlechter wird das Bulk teil aber nicht sein


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2009)

so, ich muss diesen Tread nochmal ausgraben:

heute ist ein Neues Gebrauchtes Netzteil eingetrudelt:
ein Enermax Liberty 500W von Thunder
problem mit Win 7 und den 3d Anwendungen blieb allerdings bestehen

liegts doch an der Graka?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. Oktober 2009)

be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland dieses hier kostet nur 38€
wobei wie schon von anderen Usern drauf hingewiesen wurde: das AC Fusion ist einfach top!! Uuund günstig! (leider oder Kabelmanagment, was aber bei dem Preis völlig ok geht!!) 
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Oktober 2009)

Immer noch Bluescreens mit Fehlermeldung von nvdisplay.dll (oder .sys)?
Oder zeigen sich die Probleme in anderer Form.


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2009)

also, wenn ich Windows 7 starten will kann ich mich zwar anmelden, aber dann wenn er die Taskleiste lädt wird der Bildschirm schwarz und sagt "Kein Signal"
XP läuft, aber eben auch nur 3 Spiele, diese wären CS 1.6, Open Arena und Racer 0.57
wenn ich z.b. Burnout Paradise starte komme ich bis zu dem Bildschirm wo des Criterion Games logo ist und da hängt er sich dann auf bzw. hilft nur der Resetknopf...
auch Life for Speed und BMW M3 Challenge läuft nicht
NFS Shift demo kommt soweit wie Burnout Paradise


----------



## MetalEmpy (31. Oktober 2009)

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich hier so quer einsteige, aber ich hab auch ein Problem mit dem Thema.
Und zwar sinkt unter Last (Furmark 1.6.5 extreme burning mode) die 12V-Spannung laut CPUID Hardware Monitor unter die ATX-Spezifikation.

Je höher die Last (gleicher Test mit ~20% mehr Takt auf GPU/Shader/VRAM), desto weiter fällt die Spannung (teilweise bis auf 11.2V). Ich kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist (getestet mit Tagan TG-430-U15 - 12V comb. 312W - und Seasonic S12II-430 - 12V comb. 360W, beim Seasonic ist der Abfall tatsächlich etwas geringer).

System:
E4600@2.66GHz
GF8800GT zwischen 540/1350/900MHz und 660/1750/1000MHz
2x1GB MDT DDR2-800
eine 3.5" HDD und zwei optische Laufwerke

Meint ihr, dass die Netzteile wirklich zu schwach für das System sind? Ich kann es mir eigentlich schwer vorstellen, da die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme die 300W eigentlich auf gar keinen Fall übersteigen dürfte.


----------



## soulpain (1. November 2009)

Vielleicht mal mit einem Multimeter überprüfen, wie ich sehe hast Du mit Software wie CPUID, Everest und Co. nachgeschaut, aber Software kann eben gerne mal falsch auslesen und dann kommen völlig utopische Werte raus.


----------



## MetalEmpy (1. November 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, dass die Werte gar nicht so utopisch sind (ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass die Spannung im Idle 12.1V beträgt).

Ich könnte trotzdem nachmessen, hab auch ein Multimeter da, aber ich weiss grade nicht, wie ich den Stecker mit dem Mainboard verbinden und gleichzeitig messen soll.


----------



## poiu (1. November 2009)

messe am Molex stecker 

Molex ? Wikipedia


----------



## MetalEmpy (1. November 2009)

Hm, klar... hätte man drauf kommen können.
Also die Werte sind tatsächlich anders. Und zwar wird gemessen ein Abfall von 12.18V auf minimal 11.98V, also eigentlich nicht so tragisch. Aber ist das normal? Und das Seasonic hat total ätzend gefiept und ich hatte eigentlich im Hinterkopf, dass die recht gut sind.


----------



## soulpain (1. November 2009)

Ja, ist alles normal. Fiepen wird von den Spulen kommen durch Schwingungen, ist aber wohl nur ein akustisches Problem, keines, was für den Betrieb relevant ist. Vor allem sind es eher Spannungswandler auf Mainboard und Grafikkarte, die bei hohen Lasten Geräusche von sich geben.


----------



## MetalEmpy (1. November 2009)

Die Geräusche kamen aber definitiv vom Netzteil und ich denke, dass Spulenfiepen ein Zeichen von schlechter Qualität und/oder annähernder Überlastung ist. Beides sollte eigentlich nicht zutreffen. Naja, das Netzteil wird in Zukunft eh nicht stark gefordert und das Tagan ist leise, wird aber trotzdem bald mal durch ein Cougar S ersetzt von wegen Effizienz.

Danke dann mal.


----------



## soulpain (1. November 2009)

Für den Betrieb ist es wie gesagt keine Beeinträchtigung. Wenn einzelne Wicklungen etwas abstehen und nicht mit genügend Tränklack beträufelt wurden oder der Silikonkleber etwas daneben geht, kann es schon zu hochfrequenten Schwingungen kommen. Aber ein Netzteil ist ein Industrieprodukt, in Massen hergestellt kann man nicht immer darauf achten, dass jede einzelne Drossel wirklich 100% fixiert ist. 

Trotzdem tritt das als Häufigkeit eher bei SMD-Spulen in Wandlern wie CPU/GPU etc. auf, daher die Vermutung.
*
*


----------



## simpel1970 (2. November 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> also, wenn ich Windows 7 starten will kann ich mich zwar anmelden, aber dann wenn er die Taskleiste lädt wird der Bildschirm schwarz und sagt "Kein Signal"
> XP läuft, aber eben auch nur 3 Spiele, diese wären CS 1.6, Open Arena und Racer 0.57
> wenn ich z.b. Burnout Paradise starte komme ich bis zu dem Bildschirm wo des Criterion Games logo ist und da hängt er sich dann auf bzw. hilft nur der Resetknopf...
> auch Life for Speed und BMW M3 Challenge läuft nicht
> NFS Shift demo kommt soweit wie Burnout Paradise


 
Sagt die Ereignisanzeige darüber was aus?
Ist die Graka übertaktet? Evtl. kann das auch mit dem RAM zusammenhängen. Memtest schon gemacht? Latenzen des RAM´s mal testweise lockern.


----------



## computertod (2. November 2009)

Graka ist nicht übertaktet
Ereignisanzeige muss ich mal eben schauen
MemTest... wenn ich meine alte 7600GT, die Übertaktet ist, einbaue läuft alles Problemlos


----------



## computertod (2. November 2009)

brumml, ich glaub, ich weis wo das problem liegt...
und zwar stand auf einmal einer dieser dinger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die hier angebracht sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in die höhe, das teil ist gegenüber des VRAMs auf der anderen seite des PCBs
hab ihn wieder zurückgebogen und funzt soweit auch wieder, aber ich glaube jetzt, das das mein Problem ist
nein, die Bilder sind nicht von mir und auch nicht umsonst signiert...


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2009)

Das wirds wohl sein. Läuft es jetzt stabil? (du sagst ja es funzt wieder). Kannst du also wieder Zocken?
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ding bei dir aussieht. Weil das Ding auf dem Bild ein Widerstand ist...wie kann der hochstehen, bzw. zurückgebogen werden? Die Dinger sind doch angelötet.
Naja, wie auch immer, wenn es jetzt wieder funzt, ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## computertod (3. November 2009)

ja, es funzt soweit, wie ich beschrieben hatte
zocken kann ich trotzdem nicht
das ding war an einer Seite abgerissen und stand senkrecht in die Höhe
ich glaub, da bin ich auch noch selber schuld...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2009)

Blöd, hast 'nen Kondensator abgerissen.

Das kann durchaus die Probleme verursachen.


----------



## computertod (3. November 2009)

könnte ich das iwie reparieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2009)

Mach doch mal ein Bild von dem Kondenator rein. Wenn der noch in Ordnung ist kann man den unter Umständen wieder anlöten.


----------



## computertod (3. November 2009)

wird schwierig mit meiner Cam, kanns aber mal versuchen...


----------



## Painkiller (3. November 2009)

Autsch...

Könnte schwierig werden...

Aber ich drück dir die Daumen....


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2009)

Jupp, da brauch man schon seeeeehr ruhige Finger und einen guten Lötkolben, um die kleinen Bauteile auf einer Graka wieder anzulöten. Aber wenn das Bauteil ansich noch intakt ist, könnte es klappen.


----------



## computertod (3. November 2009)

seeeeehr ruhige finger und guter Lötkolben?
du machst mir angst^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. November 2009)

Solltest auch haben, ist nicht gerade einfach und wenns pech hast, geht hinterher mehr kaputt.

Musst auf jeden Fall schon einiges an Erfahrungen mit solchem Zeugs haben.


----------



## computertod (4. November 2009)

so, habs geschafft das Ding einigermaßen Scharf zu Fotografieren^^
Pics sind im Anhang
das ding ist in der Mitte schräg durchgebrochen...
beim letzten Bild, des is mir halt auch noch aufgefallen, Leiterbahnen sind zum glück keine durchtrennt


----------



## simpel1970 (4. November 2009)

Hm, auf Bild 2 sieht es so aus, als ob das Ding (ist doch ein smd-Widerstand!?) etwas schräg sitzt.  Auf den anderen Bildern sieht es so aus, als ober noch gut drauf liegt, allerdings mit gebrochener Lötstelle.
Müsste gehen, wenn du mit einem Lötkolben und nicht zu großer Hitze den Lot kurz zum schmelzen bringst, damit der Kontakt wieder hergestellt wird.
Wichtig ist, den Lötkolben nur kurz auf die Stelle zu bringen, da die Hitze das Bauteil (ich sag einfach mal Widerstand) ansonsten zerstören könnnte.


----------



## computertod (4. November 2009)

hm, ein versuch kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2009)

Schaden kann der Versuch schon, aber ich würde es probieren. Evtl. hast du einen Feinmechaniker oder ähnliches im Bekanntenkreis?
Auf alle Fälle drücke ich dir mal fest die Daumen und wünsche dir eine ruhig Hand.


----------



## computertod (5. November 2009)

Feinmechaniker? hm, wüsste nicht
aber ich glaub, ich kenn da jemanden...
die ruhige hand kann ich gut gebrauchen^^


----------



## computertod (5. November 2009)

eine Frage hab ich noch, und zwar hab ich mal google durchstöbert und bin auf diese Seite hier gestoßen, und da hat der betreffende User bei seinem Notebook zu testzwecken "mal eben" den wiederstand, oder was auch immer das is, mit einer Pinzette überbrückt
sollte/könnte ich das auch mal zu testzwecken probieren, oder sollte ichs lieber nicht machen

nein, gelötet hab ich an der graka noch nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (5. November 2009)

Wenn du mit der Pinzette abrutscht, ist die Gefahr groß, dass du einen Kurzen fabrizierst und damit die Grafikkarte gänzlich über den Jordan schickst. Da ist die Lötmethode m.E. nicht halb so gefährlich.


----------



## computertod (5. November 2009)

hm, einen der das Löten könnte hätte ich schon gefunden, sogar in meiner Verwandtschaft
ich hab mir heute das Bauteil mal unter der Lupe angeschaut, ich glaub fast, ich komm um ein neues Bauteil kaum herum
da komm ich auch schon zu meiner nächsten Frage:
da ich gestern von einer Radeon x1650se den heruntergemacht habe und da auch solche teile drauf sind, könnte ich da eins runter und auf meiner GX2 wieder drauflöten?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. November 2009)

Wenn es das identische Bauteil ist, kannst du das machen. Identisch heißt aber nicht, dass sie nur gleich aussehen müssen. Je nach dem was es denn jetzt ist (Widerstand oder Kondensator) müssen die Werte gleich sein. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du dem Bauteil eine Nummer entnehmen kannst. 

Was lässt dich darauf schließen, dass du um ein neues Bauteil nicht herumkommst? Sind Schmauchspuren vorhanden? Hat das Bauteil einen Bruch?


----------



## computertod (6. November 2009)

naja, das Bauteil ist in der mitte zerbrochen
sieht man das nicht auf den Pics?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. November 2009)

Sch****! Habe es auf den Bildern nicht richtig gesehen. Du hast es zwar auch geschrieben, ich ging allerdings "nur" von einem Lötstellenbruch aus.
Puh...da ist guter Rat teuer, ist auf dem Bauteil irgendeine Bezeichnung/Nummer zu sehen?


----------



## computertod (7. November 2009)

nein, eben nicht
eventuell is was auf der unteren seite, die dem PCB zugewandt ist, was drauf, allerdings will ich da jetzt nich unbedingt auf gut glück rumlöten...


----------



## simpel1970 (8. November 2009)

Eventuell steht da was, eventuell aber auch nicht. Sorry, bin kein Elektroniker, dass ich auf Anhieb erkennen würde, um was für ein Bauteil es sich jetzt handelt.
Ich würde es Entlöten und schauen, ob ich vielleicht in einem Elektronikfachhandel eine Auskunft hierzu bekomme. Das kannst du natürlich auch versuchen, wenn du mit der kompletten Graka auf die Reise gehst.
Aber vielleicht steht ja auf der Unterseite eine Nummer, über die man näheres erfahren könnte.
Gruß


----------



## computertod (24. Dezember 2009)

so, muss den Thread jetzt nochmal ausgraben:
mein Dank an maGic, dass er mir auf der Graka einen neuen Kondensator eingelötet hat, funktionieren tuts allerdings immer noch nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Dezember 2009)

Schade. Dann stehen wir jetzt wieder bei Null da. Hast du mal in die Ereignisanzeige gesehen, ob dort evtl. ein Hinweis auf den Fehler zu finden ist?


----------



## computertod (26. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub ich habs: mein Mainboard spakt rum. wieso? na, bei meinem Bruder funzt die Karte und der hat jedenfalls nen nForce chip drauf


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2009)

Na dann...hoffe ich mal, dass die Sache damit gegessen ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Januar 2010)

Sorry dass ichs rauskrame, aber nur so zur Info für später: das ASRock Board, denke das hast du noch, bietet nur 4 Lanes auf dem PCIe-Platz, die Grafikkarte läuft zwar wunderbar, aber SLi lässt sich nicht nutzen, da die Lanes nicht ausreichen. Musste selbst schon die Erfahrung machen, ATI X2 Karten haben wohl nicht das Problem.


----------



## computertod (4. Januar 2010)

naja, bei GPU-Z wird PCIe 8x angezeigt
das das ding normalerweise nur 4 Lanes hat weis ich


----------

